# Fox Breeders



## LunarCoyote (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here... I'm wondering if anyone here breeds foxes or could direct me to a fox breeder? I had a red fox since I was 12, bought from a family friend (who no longer breeds foxes), but unfortunately, she died from unknown complications about a year ago. After a while of both dealing with the loss of the fox and sorting out other things, I am now looking for a new fox as a companion, I would be in a position to buy this winter or next summer. I'd prefer the fox to be either red, silver or arctic. 
I will very much appreciate anybody who could help me out!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Elina may be able to give advice on this. Also google Flashman foxes and look them up on facebook.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I would also contact flashman foxes although I don't think she breeds the red fox (vulpes vulpes).


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm ever so sorry for your loss. 

The best advice I can give you is to wait for next Spring. Fox kits of the species you are after are born in the Spring. 
I would say to build up a relationship with a breeder but at the moment there are so many people breeding v.vulpes that if you just keep an eye on the classified section in March-June you will find loads to choose from. This is why I do not breed my v.vulpes.

In the winter and summer you find the people who want to rehome the fox they got in the Spring when they find out that they can be pretty difficult and that the bigger species are not ideal as house pets. If you are happy with an older fox as you have experience with owning a fox I would say to go for one of those. If you had little to no experience I would probably warn you away from those as they are much more of a handful then a fox you raise yourself (note that I said raise not hand rear. By raise I mean one that has grown up with you. I am not wanting to get into that bottle raised vs. parent raised debate). 

Arctic foxes are more expensive, harder to litter train and harder to obtain in the UK then v.vulpes. As you have experience with v.vulpes I would say stick with what you know. Remember different types of fox are different species, not like different dog breeds. Generally their dietary needs are alike but their behaviors and other needs can differ greatly. 

-Elina


----------

